# Funny memes



## CodyS (Jul 16, 2012)

entertaining images/jokes on your country/state- post em'!

I'll start off with this one. 

[attachment=7854]

Don't forget no political stuff - however tempting :naughty:

Post away!


----------



## Brink (Jul 16, 2012)

When done in FL, head north.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 16, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> How many times have you done this?


OMG LMAO My favorite.


----------



## CodyS (Jul 16, 2012)

good ones guys :rofl2:


----------



## CodyS (Jul 16, 2012)

good ones guys :rofl2:

[attachment=7893]

[attachment=7896]

[attachment=7895]

[attachment=7894]


----------



## CodyS (Jul 17, 2012)

hahahaha


----------



## Kevin (Jul 17, 2012)

Brink said:


> When done in FL, head north.



I've never had a cross word with anyone in NYC . . . because I've made a point to keep my redneck ass out of that redneck grinder.


----------



## Brink (Jul 17, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I've never had a cross word with anyone in NYC . . . because I've made a point to keep my redneck ass out of that redneck grinder.



Lol. And I stay away from the south, and Australia, 'cause there's giant bugs, and big bitey critters that would turn me into a Yankee pot roast.


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 19, 2012)

Meanwhile out here in Kaua'i.......
[attachment=7991]
:davidguil:


----------



## DKMD (Jul 19, 2012)

David, that's not so bad… Here in Oklahoma the sign would say, "Pen is broke… Use fanger":dash2:


----------

